# Squidget Question?



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Will Squidget need a friend Pigeon to be happy? Or will he/she be happy with me?

Reason I ask is everyone seems to be looking for a Pigeon buddy! 

Denise


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Denise,

I think if Squidget is perfectly content with you then she should be fine.

She needs your supportive care more then anything right now I wouldn't think about it now.

Maybe in the future when she is grown up, and/or if you will be leaving her alone for longer periods of time. But you would have to be very careful, make sure it is a female and not bossy or overbearing. I'm afraid another pigeon may take advantage of her, unless it is another "special needs" pigeons.

I just looked at Squidgets picture, she has some beautiful coloring in her feathers.


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks Treesa!

I would definantly get another special needs pigeon for him/her when the time comes! Are you thinking he is a she? I have been but don't know why!

Denise


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't know why I'm calling her a she either.  Maybe because she is dainty.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Denise,


There is no guarentee that any two given Birds will in fact get along, but, the younger they are when they begin spending time together, the more likely they will get along.

Every time I ever had Baby Birds together, no matter their species, they got along very well. Same with youngsters, squabs and most fledgelings.

"Tater" gets along very well with Morning Doves, and so have most of the other Pigeons raised here, but juvenile or adult Pigeons who have not hung out with Doves since being Babys will tend to peck them.

Overall, I think it is good for young Birds to have other similar aged Bird companions, or, barring that, if one had an old Pigeon Hen who is friendly, she would maybe assume the role of a benovelent Aunt. I have had Adult ferals who I took to be Hens that were kind to various youngsters I was raising, and preened them and let them lay next to them, pecked Seeds with them ( older cocks wil tend to chase others from common Seed Bowls, where Hens I think, are more likely to be kind and to let others peck with them) and so on.

In your situation, I would think a special needs Baby of around the same age or a little younger would be ideal. Or any Baby or Squablette who would benifit from a good home. They would preen each-others hard-to-get places...nap together or near eachother like little Boats-on-shore...squeak and wing-pump while they peck Seeds together...

Normally of course, there are two-to-a-clutch, and I think somehow if they are not next to another 'sibling' one way or another, they do miss it, even if they did not have one per-se in actuality.

When I had my Baby Grackle for a short time, some of the Baby Doves used to like to hang out right next to him, and he seemed to like it too, so at night, they'd all go into the same sleepy-time-cage. They'd all cuddle up together.

But anyway, when growing up, they are innately disposed to "be" with someone who is in the parent role and with someone who is in the sibling role, all the time, to be fed and preened and fussed with somewhat, and to interact with and preen with and so on, respectively...to look to both those someones for cues and information-things and to be watched over to feel safe and happy...or to know that the parent someone is near bye anyway.

And of course once they grow up that shifts as per the individual, sometimes to some order of friendship or companionship that has a different footing.

So, either way, if it is 'just' you, or if you were to find another Squablette for them to be buddies in addition, would be just fine...either way...but the ideal I think, would be if you could find another youngster of similar age or younger, and they could growp up the rest of the way together and contribute things we as people can not...

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Personally,*

I feel that a lot depends on each pigeon's situation. I know that some people only have one pigeon.

Mr. Squeaks is an "only" bird due to my circumstances. Since my cats "know" him, they pretty much accept him as part of the family. He grew up with their eyes staring at him. How they would react to another bird, I'm not willing to put to the test nor do I wish to disturb the status quo. However, the good news is that I'm around a lot more now that I'm not working full time.  

He did have the opportunity to interact with another non-releashable pigeon recently. He didn't seem to be bothered nor did he "attack." My cats, meanwhile, were all hiding because there were "strangers!" visiting and didn't come out until after everyone left!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I think for now Squidget is happy just being with you..I too would let him grow up further and see how he likes it before considering another pidgie friend.
I checked out your new pics in your album today and Squidget is looking absolutely gorgeous 
I don't know the circumstances of Squidget being a special needs pigeon...have you explained this in an early thread?

Regards
Alaska


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd give the idea of getting Squiget a friend a lot of thought before actually doing it. Squiget seems to be very happy with you, and I don't see that he needs a friend anytime soon. You see to all the needs that the little guy could have! 

One of the reasons I would be hesitant to get another bird is because it may end up picking on little Squiget. It's very common for creatures to pick on those who are weak.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Any time you add a new element, ie, another pigeon personality, it will also change your relationship w/your little friend in addition to whether or not the other relationship is a healthy one. Are you ready for the change??

fp


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

How's about a kid's waiding pool for Squidget's home. It's round, smooth sides. Just put a mat or braided rug in the bottom for traction/padding.
Daryl


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Never say never...*

Hi again Denise,

Wow it seems to be a high number of folks here that seem to think your little one will do fine as a single pet! When it became obvious that our "Tooter" would be a pet for life,I was determined that he absolutely needed a companion, but did nothing more than look into it for a while. Based on my work and family life schedule, (and of course there is time set aside for Pigeon Talk and quality time for Toot as well ! ) the thought of finding a companion for him just went on the back of the loft in my head. I also took into consideration the good care I am able to give him and knowing the resposibility of caring for just ONE pigeon is a handful, and how happy and healthy he is, well you know the rest of my thinking...

He has ample room, plenty of grit, food, water, at least a weekly warm bath and plenty of love and attention based on my schedule and my other responsibilites (not to include my two dogs Huggie and Sabastian, L'il Kitty,and Zipper our special needs squirrel. ) . A mirror, his nest, a stuffed seal,some bird toy-bells, and a dailyflight is all he seems to want. He is truly spoiled and I am proud of him! 

I am a firm believer on "NEVER SAY NEVER" ...Should another pigeon alight my doorstep with an injury as Tooter did, or if I find a need to take in a special needs one, I will be there for it.


----------

